# Contact with Greek expats in Thailand



## The greek maverik (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi there, I am Greek citizen living in Thailand and would like to make contact with other Greeks in Thailand. If any Greeks living in Thailand please contact me. Thank you and hope to hear from you soon, George


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

hello there,

i am stathis from greece!!!i am here with my wife!!we are in krabi now.we are searching where we like it most to try to relocate!!!


----------



## The greek maverik (Oct 21, 2012)

XxSMIL3xX said:


> hello there,
> 
> i am stathis from greece!!!i am here with my wife!!we are in krabi now.we are searching where we like it most to try to relocate!!!


Hello Stathis, hope you are fine. Thank you very much for your message. As I said before, I am living in Surat Thani, Thailand with my wife and we both work here. My wife is Thai national. Krabi is not far from us, it's about 2 hours by car. Anyway let me know your plans and what you wish to do here in Thailand. I wish you good night and welcome to Thailand.

George & Ana


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

check your inbox.


----------

